# First Hunt Success



## tootall71 (Mar 6, 2014)

Took my step daughter(11 yrs. old) out for her first ever hunt....not just turkey hunt, but first hunt of any animal ever on saturday. 

I figured it would be a tall order since ohio gobblers are probably the toughest game species to harvest, but we gave it a whirl, and man did it pay off. 

We struck out at Mosquito for the controlled youth hunt in the morning, although we did have a big longbeard come within 10 steps behind us, he never offered a shot. 

So around 1`we headed to some private land where the landowner had heard a few gobbling in the morning. As soon as we got back to the woods a gobbler went off. 

There were a couple hens yelping at him, so I just put out the strutting decoy hoping he would get all hot and bothered and charge it. Not only did he charge it, he did so after we had been sat down for only 2 minutes! 

He came right to the deke, all blown up full strut and attacking the decoy. He put on a hell of a show and as soon as he got safely far enough from the decoy I told her to shoot......Dropped him stone dead at 15 yds. No blind or anything. 

Heck of a first bird. I guess a 3 or 4 yr. old. 9 in beard, 1 1/4 in spurs.


----------



## spiderman (Feb 6, 2015)

nice one consider yourself lucky with all this weather lately


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice bird congrats!!!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Sent you a pm


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Sounded like a great hunt with a perfect ending! Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

nice kill
way to get her started


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Congradulations. Nice bird. I'll bet she's hooked on turkey hunting now.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Man it dont get much better than that, congrats!


----------

